# EN417 Gas canister/Cartridges availability in Europe?



## friscan (May 1, 2005)

I hope I have put this enquiry in the right slot?..
We are soon to embark on a 6-9 month tour around europe and have decided on the Cadac Safari Chef HP for the occasional barbecue (The one that takes EN417 Gas canisters). Can these 500g canisters/Cartridges be easily obtained whilst travelling around europe?.

I have chosen this route as I don't want to have a permanent external gas point fitted to be able to run the 'LP' version for one of several reasons.


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

Very common pretty much everywhere, especially Greece where even Lidl stocked them for 60c!


----------

